# Bleeding post failed IVF



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter

Not usre if you are around at the moment but if you are just wondered what you thought.

I had a negative pg test last Thursday 15days post ET. Period arrived on that same day as expected but with no period pain at all which was weird. I bled pretty much normally although was definatly much shorter than normal. 3 days maybe. All was well and Im feeling fine now, normal discharge etc. But for the last 2-3 days I have been spotting again, really old brown blood, which is very unlike me. I am on day 10 of this cycle now.
Do you think there could be still old stuff left there?

Do you think this is ok or do you think I should see the doc?

Thanks Peter for any advice.

Love Lou


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Peter, Lou

Like Lou I tested -ve the same day after failed IVF cycle, I had bleeding for 5 days, it stopped . I am now bleeding again (from day 11 since 1st bleed)....is the bleed you get after a failed cycle a true bleed? I am confused, do you count this new bleed as the new cycle?

Thanks Peter & Lou for letting me butt in 

Camilla


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lou,

If you ever have any concerns never hesitate in going back to your clinic for further advice. What you have described is probably insignificant but if you are concerned get it checked out.

Regards,

Peter



Lou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Not usre if you are around at the moment but if you are just wondered what you thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks peter,

It has pretty much stopped now typically.

Thanks anyway for your reply

Love Lou x


----------

